# pay for more than 4kw @ day



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

I saw where a Spanish campsite allows users 4kw @ day of electricity & charges 30c per kw after that

Would this be common on Spanish campsites?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

No, You usually pay € per day, and you just use it.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

We went on one last year where if you were a "long winter stayer", i.e. more than 31 days, you went on a metered supply. The German guy next door was a regular winter visitor and had, between his two winter visits there, fitted 2 100 Watt solar panels on a tilting frame to the roof of his van. He said he had more than halved his electric bill from one year to the next.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

It's becoming more popular on the winter sites due to electric heaters being left on in awnings all day.
La Manga started it last winter when you were allowed 6kw a day, it was surprising how many people went and bought gas heaters and then purchased a Spanish gas bottle at 20 euro's with refills at 12 euro's.

Mike


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I met a couple in Spain during the winter. They ran an electric fan heater all the time and opened the door when it got too hot for them. Can't blame sites for measuring when people do things like that. It could not happen on sites in France or Germany with supply restricted to 3 or 4 amps, Alan.


----------

